
Capital One mobile and web logins are down - cepth
https://twitter.com/AskCapitalOne/status/941680641065803778
======
tzs
I suspect something seriously bad has happened. From my Reddit comment on a
discussion of this in /r/personalfinance:

\--------------

I wonder if this is related to the mysterious email I got from them early this
morning.

That email said that a $165 credit from "STRIPE VIA QB*2 8 9 DE" was posted to
my credit card account on the 13th and the funds are now available.

This was quite unexpected since I have never asked for any kind of refund or
charge back on my Capital One card, and I can't even figure out who could
possibly be doing this. In 2017, here is my entire Capital One card usage:

• in-store at Walmart (many times)

• in-store at Rite Aid (once)

• in-store at Home Depot (once)

• in-person at an automobile repair place (twice)

• online purchase of event tickets from Ticketfly (once)

None of these were for $165, and I don't think any of the in-store merchants
above use Stripe. Not sure if Ticketfly uses them or not, but my Ticketfly
purchase was only around $50.

In fact, going back to the end of 2007 I have no $165 purchases on my Capital
One card.

So I wonder if they have had some massive screw up (accident or hack) that has
resulted in the wrong accounts being credited or debited, and so now they are
down while they try to straighten it out. It just seems too much of a
coincidence that I get a reported credit that I completely cannot explain
shortly before they go offline for an extended time outside of normal
maintenance windows.

~~~
tzs
UPDATE: I was able to get in and check my account. In my recent activity there
was a week ago a $165 charge from the same vendor. The listing on the website
gives a more detailed name:

    
    
      STRIPE VIA QB*2 8 9 DE WWW.QUICKBOOK CA 94043 US
    

The listing for the credit gives:

    
    
      STRIPE VIA QB*2 8 9 DE 877-887-7815 CA 94043 US
    

Googling that phone number, most of the hits are for people saying they have
unauthorized charges on their credit card. A variety of cards are mentioned.

My conclusion: it was a fraudulent charge. Capital One figured out it was
fraudulent before it showed up on my statement, and reversed it. Since people
with other credit cards are reporting similar unrecognized charges, this
suggests some merchant got hacked.

------
typetehcodez
I have been without access for 4 hours now. I have been with Capital One 360
since they were formally ING Direct and this is the first major outage I have
experienced with them. Other than today, I have had a wonderful experience
with their web and mobile apps. They say they haven't been hacked, but there
is no ETA on a fix and no information into the nature of the outage. I was
able to use my debit card, so I assume the sky isn't falling - but unnerved to
say the least.

